
How the World Learned About the Pentagon’s Sky-High Nuclear Testing - danso
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/11/operation-argus-how-cold-war-secret-new-york-times/575983/
======
danso
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18524847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18524847)

~~~
craftyguy
Wow, HN's dupe detector is terrible. It's literally the exact same url, 3
hours earlier, and with more upvotes and comments.

~~~
danso
I actually submitted mine first. But it was ignored, and the HN-dupe detector
allows for other submissions of the same URL to get through if the first
doesn’t hit front page.

The reason why my submission has a newer time stamp is because a mod flagged
it to be re-upped, apparently not realizing that someone else’s submission had
since made it to the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)

~~~
EGreg
As a long time HN member since 2012 or so, I will say...

HN has become a lot harder to get a story to the front page or even upvoted,
based on merit. I used to be able to get stories to the front page repeatedly
early on. Then it became that you had to ask a few friends to help upvote it
to give it a kickstart. Now it never gets to even 10 votes no matter how good
it is, while the exact same story may hit the front page.

Meanwhile there are tons of people that have voting rings or paying for
upvoting services.

Something needs to change, the same way Reddit’s ranking algorithm was changed
based on Randall Munroe’s public suggestion.

I want to ask the HN submitters here: in the last 1-2 years, what percentage
of your contributions have been upvoted to the front page organically and why?

Or maybe ask the other way... of those that have, what was it? Because it’s
certainly not the actual link or title, since ones submitted later with nearly
exact same ones were upvoted much more heavily.

~~~
matt4077
My submissions seem to be doing ok, you can check the list yourself. I don’t
ask anybody to upvote. In fact I don’t know anybody with a HN account IRL.

@danso sorry for the dupe submission here. I don’t consider it my
responsibility to check for duplicate submissions. If HN cares about those,
they can do it in software far easier than submitters could do manually.

~~~
danso
No need to apologize, happy to see the story discussed at all. And I’ve had
plenty of dupes of my own upvoted over the original submission, it’s just a
matter of chance

------
godelmachine
Operation Argus was primarily a DARPA operation, if I am not wrong. Why are
they writing Pentagon all over?

~~~
oliveshell
DARPA is an agency of the Department of Defense (to which the metonym “The
Pentagon” refers).

